# Tips growing?



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

I find only about 1 out of 3 customers leave a tip. Any tips to make more tips?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Wait tables. 

1 in 3 tipping in rideshare is a pretty good rate of tips - uber & lyft passengers really don't tip very often


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

I've never had a 33% day on Uber. On Lyft, yeah. But, never Uber.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ive heard that if you fill up your backseat with plastic balls, that should garner more tips.

Dont believe me...check out the Featured Threads


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve heard that providing bottled water and candy can increase tips.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

I tested the wattle bottle tip theory a few weeks back. 

Before providing water bottles I would receive about 3 tips out of 20+ rides. 

When I atarted offering water bottles absolutely nothing changed. Same tips. What I did receive though was wasted half drunken water bottles left in back back seat.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

janewalch said:


> I tested the wattle bottle tip theory a few weeks back.
> 
> Before providing water bottles I would receive about 3 tips out of 20+ rides.
> 
> When I atarted offering water bottles absolutely nothing changed. Same tips. What I did receive though was wasted half drunken water bottles left in back back seat.


You might need to work on the quality of the water and candy and also your presentation.


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> You might need to work on the quality of the water and candy and also your presentation.


I'll have to start giving out 9.5Ph alkaline water.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-get-5-stars-and-badges-every-single-time.278895/

Want to earn more, here is how....

And remember, he is a VIP pax, so he knows....


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Pretty sad that the old guy with NO LEGS tips me 5 cash and 3 on the app. Yes I loaded his chair and told him do not tell a driver your in a chair, a lot will cancel on you. 

Of the 16 trips that day, HE WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO Tipped.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

My passenger tip percentage is usually 50%, and my Uber eats hovers around 33% most days.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

JesusisLord777 said:


> My passenger tip percentage is usually 50%, and my Uber eats hovers around 33% most days.


50% tip? Good for you! What market/vehicle?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> My passenger tip percentage is usually 50%, and my Uber eats hovers around 33% most days.


50%? Yeah right. What did you have 2 rides?


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

I definitely am seeing tips increase in frequency and amount. Airport is the best for me. 50% seems reasonable.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Authority said:


> I find only about 1 out of 3 customers leave a tip. Any tips to make more tips?


Drive Christmas week !



gaijinpen said:


> I've never had a 33% day on Uber. On Lyft, yeah. But, never Uber.


10% was BEST
EVER
IN TOURIST CITY
( 10% of gross income)

NEW ORLEANS !

And that was ONLY when i told EACH & EVERY PASSENGER

HOW MUCH BETTER DELIVERING PIZZA WAS THAN UBER

BECAUSE OF TIPS !

( got 2 professionalism remarks that day also.)

" NO NEED TO TIP "!

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> 10% was BEST
> EVER
> IN TOURIST CITY
> ( 10% of gross income)


I'm pretty sure this thread is referring to _percentage of riders who tip_, not the tip amounts as a percentage of earnings.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

It varies a bit day to day, but on average 50% of UberX/Lyft passengers tip me. This is in the Springfield Mo market.

However:

I always dress very nice.

I open doors whenever possible.

I'm willing to make extra stops within reason.

My car is almost always spotless.

My car has a nice leather interior.

I always strive to be very courteous.

If I do take someone to, or pick up from the airport, then I load their luggage.

I try and read people's moods and respond accordingly.

I don't give out water or candy.

Being friendly and a good conversationalist works for most people, but it's important to know when to be quiet.

Not everyone will care, or appricate good service, but a lot of people will.


----------



## R1d1qls (Nov 21, 2018)

I took 4 lyft rides today and received tips on 3 of them. Took 2 uber rides and didn't get a tip on either.
I think it may have been the type of passengers though. All 4 on lyft were just ordinary Joe's headed around town. 1 uber was a gentlemen that owns a company and just got back in town. Wearing a suit and real nice luggage and brief case. The other lyft was a pickup at a gated community and a house across the street shows for sale for 2.4 million (yes occasionally curios on home values and check out zillow while waiting). Just 4 college girls headed to the big 12 game.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Authority said:


> I find only about 1 out of 3 customers leave a tip. Any tips to make more tips?


That's actually a GOOD rate!!


----------

